# Marin Trail Betws Y Coed



## hardrock09 (6 Jul 2009)

Hi,

Im just wondering what this trail is like to ride? as it is close to my grans house and ive got nothing else to do! 

Is there a centre there?

Many Thanks 

Ben


----------



## Plax (6 Jul 2009)

Hi Ben,

Google "Beddgelert bikes". The trails are up by there I believe and they will hire you a bike if you don't have your own and give you info etc.
I've never been, but it's not too far from me and I'm hoping to go soon to get some experience of MTB riding (in the next three weeks or so). If you've not been by then I'll let you know what I think.

EDIT - Actually, Ignore that, I've just looked again and got myself confused (I was looking at the Beddgelert one last night!). Having said that I'm sure there must be something similar in Betws.


----------



## Jonathan M (6 Jul 2009)

Generally forest road climbs, singletrack downs. I like the Marin Trail, easy enough to get to, suits a variety of riders, not just hardcore experts.

Not been for a year ot so, there was no centre when I was last there but the car parks were just becoming pay & display. Bikes Betws is the local bikes hop as far as I know. There was some talk about other routes in the northern part of Gwyder forest, but I do not know if that has gone ahead.


----------



## spence (7 Jul 2009)

Again haven't been for a number of years so things may have changed, agree with above, fire road climbs - and a lot of them - with a couple of half decent sections namely the Dragons Back and the final descent. It seemed very tame to what it once was, I guess things move on. Decided not to bother with it again.

If you are in the area and want a ride pop over to Penmachno. Much better in my opinion. Not a forestry trail but locally sponsored. http://www.moredirt.co.uk/trail_info.php?id=148


----------



## barq (7 Jul 2009)

Every year I go to Coed y Brenin with a mate and despite my efforts I've never persuaded him to try out The Marin with me. So if you do ride it can you post back here? I heard it was more swooping than rocky/technical stuff, so I'd be interested if that is true.


----------



## mocker (8 Jul 2009)

again, years since ive done it but the final descent sticks in my mind as a cracker...and from memory you can cut out most of the climbing/short descent/more climbing/short descent by hitting the final descent after the initial long fireroad climb...does that make sense? will with a route map i hope

spent a long weekend at Coed y brenin in january and was thouroughly disappointed...had been years since id been and id forgotten how badly designed the trails where...ie huge boulders at corner apex so you have to slow down to avoid clipping pedals/cant carry speed/momentum...off camber corners so you have to slow down/cant carry speed/momentum...NO FLOW


----------

